# Madison Summer 2019 September 21st 2019



## Zeke Mackay (Aug 12, 2019)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/MadisonSummer2019 

This is a competition in Middleton, WI next month with 3x3 (only 2 rounds  ), 2x2, 4x4, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD, and MBLD. I'm going, how about you guys?


----------

